# Easy to remove bottle labels?



## Adam Beck (Sep 23, 2019)

So I’m making wine and that’s meant to be kept for a while, but in the meantime I like to make things like tepache and root beer, and for those I’d like to add a label that I could easily remove and replace. Any suggestions on printer sticker paper that I could easily take off?


----------



## Adam Beck (Sep 23, 2019)

Well damn, found a thread about using non-sticker paper and a glue stick, sorry for wasting anyone’s time that opened this! Sounds like that’s a great solution for most.


----------



## Jal5 (Sep 23, 2019)

On plain paper label and glue stick spray the full sheets of labels with a clear acrylic that keeps them very water resistant.


----------



## Intheswamp (Sep 23, 2019)

Jal5 said:


> On plain paper label and glue stick spray the full sheets of labels with a clear acrylic that keeps them very water resistant.


Hmmm... Ok, I think I got you. Print, spray clear acrylic on full sheet of labels, let dry, remove labels from backing and glue onto bottles. Seems simple enough...if I got it right.  Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 23, 2019)

And some people use plain ol' milk as an adhesive.


----------



## Jal5 (Sep 23, 2019)

I was using plain copier paper printed on inkjet which would run if or when wet. That acrylic stopped all that. Never tried it on labels with adhesive backing but why not.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 23, 2019)

Avery makes labels with a wide variety of adhesive some identified as Removable Matte White. You can also order any number of sheets much cheaper than going to the store.
I ordered 400 (100 Sheets) of their arched top label and they cost $.42 each. You can use their online design tool but of course you can also do your own thing as well.


https://www.avery.com/blank/labels/94600


----------



## Johnd (Sep 24, 2019)

I use Avery 22827, removable, water resistant, for ink and laser jet.


----------



## Wiz (Sep 24, 2019)

I purchase label paper from the suppliers. This has a water soluble wheat glue on the back side. I take this to a commercial copy place, give them my finger drive with label on the drive and they print. The ink is water resistant and will not run. I hold the bottle under the faucet when I want to remove it for about 30 seconds and it comes right off.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 24, 2019)

The trick for me is in gathering a new supply of bottles from the recycling center. I have some "YellowTail" wine bottles soaking over night. After about 10 minutes last night they were no where near ready to give up. I might end up returning them to the bins. So I have slowly begun to compile my personal list of favorite bottle shapes and colors and the brands that use labels that don't involve using petroleum based solvents to remove.

I've also found that some of the prettiest bottles are the hardest to get a label on smoothly.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Sep 24, 2019)

Scooter68 said:


> I ordered 400 (100 Sheets) of their arched top label and they cost $.42 each. You can use their online design tool but of course you can also do your own thing as well.
> 
> https://www.avery.com/blank/labels/94600



The product description doesn't mention whether the adhesive is the easy-to-remove type. Is it?


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 24, 2019)

* If you look at the "Material" options you will find that information.*


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Sep 25, 2019)

Duh.

Thanks, I was looking right at that and didn't see it.


----------

